# snow snow snow iowa



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

n. iowa got 7-9in snowing hard in des moines but wont stick

http://www.kcci.com/weather/10291724/detail.html


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*always the brides maid*

like the old saying goes. Always the brides maid never the bride, it did the same crap last year all the snow was in the northern part of the state!!!!


----------

